

Show HN: Realtime Social Video Watching - iman
http://www.frozenhot.com/hnbeta/

======
Stevenup7002
Great idea. I've been looking for something like this for a while. I wish
there was a way to create private rooms though, I might want to watch
something with just a friend.

------
Swannie
Great stuff!

Didn't see anything like "invite your friends to this room" buttons... if they
were there they should be clearer.

